# Screenshot probleme beim Speichern



## Hippe (27. März 2006)

Hallo leute, ich habe ein großes problem!! ich habe XP Pro. und wollte jetzt mal einen Screenshot mit der taste Druck machen. bis dahin alles ok. mache Photoshop oder Paint auf und kopier den Screenrein. Bei Pain zeigt er den Screen komplett an, bei Photoshop nicht da muss ich ihn mit der Skarlierfuntion auf das volle bild machen ungewöhnlich. und ich kann es nicht in PS verschieben. Und wenn ich es abspeichern will als jpg oder sonstige bekomme ich nur ein schwarzes bild. ich habe auch schon Screenshot saver probiert immer das gleiche  Muss an Windows liegen. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte . Danke


----------



## metalgear (27. März 2006)

Hippe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Pain zeigt er den Screen komplett an...



T'schuldigung... auch wenn es OT ist, aber Gratulation zu diesem genialen Verschreiber! "Pain" passt wie Faust auf's Auge !    

Generell würde ich Screenshots in PS immer mit *Neu >> Aus Zwischenablage* (o.ä.) importieren.


----------



## Hippe (27. März 2006)

ok paint, aber egal was du meinst mit PS das wuste ich auch aber da ´bekomme ich immer ein schwarzes bild ... keine ahnung was ich machen soll.


----------



## NomadSoul (28. März 2006)

Hi
Wovon machst du den ein Screenshot?
Welche Photoshopversion benutzt du?


----------



## Man Eating Plant (28. März 2006)

Also mal vorweg: Solltest du versuchen einen Screenshot von einem Video zu machen (zum Beispiel den Media Player gescreent oder whatever), dann würde dies das schwarze Bild erklären, was du beim Speichern bekommst! Das geht meines Wissens nach nämlich weder mit Pain(t), noch mit PS (in *diesem* Fall dürfte sogar die Version egal sein, denn der "Fehler" lässt sich in den Einstellungen des jeweiligen Videoprogramms beheben).


----------



## Hippe (28. März 2006)

bitte  sag mal wie? zb. media player .PS ver.CS2 gruß phill


----------



## NomadSoul (28. März 2006)

Also Paint kann das darstellen, weil es den Film als Element einbettet. 
da musst du Dich mal nach einem Screengrabber oder einem alternativen Mediaplayer umsehen, der besagte Funktion unterstützt.
mit Mediaplayer wird es nicht so einfach funktionieren!


----------



## Man Eating Plant (28. März 2006)

Mediaplayer:  Extras ---> Optionen ---> Leistung ---> Regler für den Punkt "Videobeschleunigung" auf "Keine" runterschieben ---> Screenshot machen!  Tadaaa...


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2006)

Hallo!

Und um nicht jedesmal ein Grafikprogramm aufrufen zu müssen, solltest Du Dir mal ClipDrop ansehen (Freeware).
"Druck" Taste drücken, Rechtsklick auf einen Ordner deiner Wahl und im Kontexmenü "Zwischenablage speichern" auswählen..... schon hast Du dein Screenshot gespeichert (je nach Einstellung als BMP, PNG oder JPG).
Du kannst damit auch Text Speichern..... Text markieren und kopieren, Rechtsklick auf einen Ordner, Zwischenablage speichern..... und schon hast Du Deinen Text als TXT oder HTML (je nach Einstellung) gespeichert.

Als Standard Dateiname wird "Zwischenablage" verwendet, lässt sich aber in den Einstellungen auch ändern.
Bei mehreren Screenshots (oder Texten) in einem Ordner, wird ab der 2. gespeicherten Datei eine fortlaufende Zahl hinzugefügt:
z.b. Zwischenablage.jpeg, Zwischenablage (2).jpeg, Zwischenablage (3).jpeg..... usw. usw.

Ich bin jedenfalls von dem Programm begeistert. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

